
Publicly curated list of event streaming platforms during Corona times - jasondainter
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1y2rO9zQcm5N46g_fsHEC3F9wSywZo4N1CICFiIOEgPw/edit?usp=sharing
======
jasondainter
I put this together for event organisers wishing to swap to online/virtual
events during the COVID-19 madness

